# What have we here?



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Found this creature just North of Corpus this morning..! What you guys thinking?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Troll?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ok


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Polar bear in a snow storm.


----------



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

ummmm??????


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> Polar bear in a snow storm.


Pretty good guess BK, but I'm leaning more towards a snow bear in a polar storm. Look close at the lower left and I'll think you'll agree. Regardless, it's a rare sighting for the lower coast


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Albino Chupacabra maybe?? But sure a strange sighting for Corpus.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I've seen one once, still don't know what it is.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Snow White


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sorta thinking you should have posted a picture. But that's just me.


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

:ac550:
:texasflag


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

There is one thing we have not considered. Maybe, and this is just a maybe, the OP is blind?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I see what you did there.... well not really but I like saying that


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought I saw the same thing this morning, but looked again and it was gone. Now that I think about it, it was the same.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, I see it it's a yeti.....LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Huh!:ac550:


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to look at the pic of original post please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Could you tell me how to get to your picture
R Carr 979-549-5106


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

deerhunter52 said:


> Could you tell me how to get to your picture
> R Carr 979-549-5106
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Step 1: Re-open thread.

Step 2: See that white blank space that appears it's right behind that. 

Step 3: Get the OP help on how to post a picture. :headknock :walkingsm


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess I don't get it, I'm trying to see his strange pic, not post a pick. Can you try again or if you got time call me 979-549-5106 RLCarr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Why couldn't he just post a red X like the rest of us.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can't quite put my finger on it...going with a thing-a-ma-jig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

deerhunter52 said:


> I guess I don't get it, I'm trying to see his strange pic, not post a pick. Can you try again or if you got time call me 979-549-5106 RLCarr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude look at step 3 of my post, there is no dang picture. :rotfl: Were all just waiting for the OP to figure that out, so he can post it and we can see what it is.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO............^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Have no idea what the rest of you are talking about, I see a beautiful extremely healthy bikini blonde sitting on the bow with a line in the water.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao...Dukman I need to sit next to you....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> lmao...Dukman I need to sit next to you....


2's company, 3's a crowd


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Copano/ Aransas, I'm pretty new to the forum and I thought I was missing something. This had gone crazy. I will put my idea in ( Bigfoot )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man you guys are brutal. He probably wont be back after this fiasco.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

pg542 said:


> Pretty good guess BK, but I'm leaning more towards a snow bear in a polar storm. Look close at the lower left and I'll think you'll agree. Regardless, it's a rare sighting for the lower coast


Racist. "Hands up don't shoot"


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The pic looks better in a frame


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Have to agree, the bevel edges of that matting sure enhances the picture.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deerhunter52 said:


> I guess I don't get it, I'm trying to see his strange pic, not post a pick. Can you try again or if you got time call me 979-549-5106 RLCarr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You ever mount a yeti?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> You ever mount a yeti?


Trying is the first step in getting mounted by one.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Dukman said:


> Have no idea what the rest of you are talking about, I see a beautiful extremely healthy bikini blonde sitting on the bow with a line in the water.


The fact that you noticed the line in the water makes you suspect if you know what I mean.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now wait AQ, the fact that he noticed a line in the water shows his strong attention to detail, now me I couldn't get past the lines on her bikini.....


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

You guys are making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Bearkat69 (Dec 10, 2014)

anticipation kills, read through four pages, no pic


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Does this break some sort of record for longest thread about nothing. I mean, I know there are lots of threads about nothing but this one is literally about nothing.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

badfisherman said:


> Found this creature just North of Corpus this morning..! What you guys thinking?


Ah, finally the photo shows up.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang, looks like a nice mess of gumbo just went to waste.....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Dang, looks like a nice mess of gumbo just went to waste.....


Nothing some extra Tony Chachere won't save.


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's an ugly??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Went from nothing to really creepy, really fast.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

*Montauk Monster*

Thought that pic looked familiar. Here's a story and VERY similar pic from a 2008 news story.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montauk_Monster#Identifications


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

What happened to her bikini? She is perty hot though.


----------

